# Natural Remedy To Get Rid Of Wart?



## SageLady

I have my first wart ever. It's on my finger. Anyone know a natural remedy that works to get rid of it? My SIL says to just cut if off. Ouch! I don't know about that...


----------



## sherry in Maine

what I used on the wart on my thumb-
take a garlic clove (not the whole bulb, just a clove) cut a piece off; hold the cut side on your wart for 10 minutes a day. After 3 or 4 days, you'll see a difference. I think I did this for 4 days, and then quit. The 4 th day, lots of it was gone, but the next day or two it kept working. No more wart.

Give it a try; I guess it is the acid in the garlic that burns it off.
Used it on my kid's wart on her foot; it began to work, (she had two, side by side) but she became impatient and wouldn't sit still anymore after a couple of days.

Sounds goofy, but it worked on mine, and was beginning to work on hers.
Remember, it should be held against your wart for at least 10 minutes a day.


----------



## mekasmom

If you color red ink over it, like from a red ink pen, it should die out too. Just color over it daily, and keep it red. It will be gone in a while. Not gel ink, regular red ink pen ink like teachers use to grade papers.


----------



## whodunit

I've heard covering it with a small piece of duct tape works.


----------



## Danaus29

I've heard milkweed sap works. Never had the chance to try it. The only wart I ever had (even though many toads have peed on my hands LOL) came on in the winter and I just went to the dr and had it frozen off.


----------



## mekasmom

I've heard the milkweed sap idea too, and the ducktape. I've never tried them though, but I know someone who sings praises about the milkweed. Red ink worked for 3 of my boys and my husband.


----------



## Darren

I've never had warts that had nerves. That means a pair of pliers works good. A belt sander works real good too.


----------



## spacecase0

anything acidic works, 
I use vitamin C and tape it over the wart, 
15 min. exposure 2 times a day for 3 weeks makes them go away, 
aspirin or anything else acidic works fine

the die works by binding to the DNA and that is how it kills the cell, 
human cells don't let the die in to the cell, so it only kills non human cells, 
this is the one I use, and it gets rid of many forms of fungus on skin as well.
De La CruzÂ Gentian Violet First Aid Antiseptic Liquid | Walgreens


----------



## Gary in AL

The milky sap from wild lettuce.


----------



## Stiffchick

My grandfather swore by milkweed too. I have never had the occasion to try it personaly.


----------



## bajiay

Duct tape will work, but you have to change it everyday.


----------



## springvalley

Vit. C and duct tape, milkweed sap works fantastic, took care of a couple on my young son just this last summer. He had a couple right on the part of his neck were the shirt collar would rub them. I put milkweeed sap on them a couple times a day for three days, and they were gone in a couple weeks. I LOVE nature. > Thanks Marc


----------



## cowbelle

I've used the duct tape a couple of times - it works, but does take quite a while. Several weeks, and of course, you have to change the tape often. The theory is that keeping it covered with something that is not permeable cuts off the oxygen supply and it dies. The wart just gets smaller and flatter over the time. I found it perfectly doable.


----------



## SageLady

Thank you everyone for all of the helpful remedies. I haven't decided yet which one to try first, but I'll let you know which one works for me! Again, thank you!


----------



## Loonster

If you leave it alone, it will go away too. All of the above remedies will work (eventually).


----------



## ShastaBea

I HAD ONE DISAPPEAR after cleaning with a strong bleach solution.


----------



## cathleenc

We tried almost every remedy listed above - and thuja (another remedy) - and nothing worked long term, my son's warts would keep coming back. Then they multiplied! So now we visit the dermatologist every 3 weeks for liquid nitrogen.

People and their funguses vary. One remedy doesn't always work for everyone.


----------



## irondale

I use apple cider vinegar (white vinegar works as well). Just dose a piece of cotton ball big enough to cover the wart in the vinegar and put tape over the top to hold it in place for a couple of hours a day. I use a nail file to get rid of the dead skin on top before applying the vinegar.


----------



## simi-steading

I freeze them off using an air duster... 

Take a can of air like you use to blow out your computer keyboard. Place the little red tube it comes with in the nozzle, turn the can upside down, then place the tube very close to the wart and spray until it turns white from being frozen.

It'll hurt just like it does when you go to the Dr. to have them burn it off, but it works just like and as good as at the Dr. office.. .


----------



## unioncreek

Duct tape, change it every day.

Bob


----------



## Horseyrider

I use homeopathic thuja ointment and drops. I remember one training horse that came in that had literally hundreds on his face and neck. Normally I wouldn't care, but some big ones at the corner of his lips would bleed with work. So we picked out a few big ones and used the thuja ointment to cover, along with the drops under the tongue. Within a few days they'd turn black, and if they didn't fall off on their own they'd come off easily with a quick pluck. We slowly got rid of all of them that way within a couple of months.

Most vets will tell you to gently crush a wart with a pair of pliers. Reason being that warts come from the papilloma virus, and injecting some of the virus into the bloodstream better activates the immune system to deal with it on it's own. But that guy had way too many, and he was getting plenty sick of us coming at his head like that. The homeopathic thuja worked much better.

Not to say that you're a horse, but we stole the idea for a human med and used it in the barn, so no reason why the road can't run the other way....


----------



## VA Susan

Horseyrider,
That was very interesting about treating the horse with thuja ointment and also the advice about crushing the wart with pliers. My dog had some papilloma warts on her head. They kept getting bigger and uglier. She also had one on her leg that kept getting bigger too. I read online about a product called NuStock that has sulfur and pine tar in it that helps heal growths on dogs and also cures the mange. I started treating her warts every three days with Nu Stock applied with a q-tip. It smells pretty strong though. I didn't put it on her leg because I was afraid that she might lick it. I think there were about five on her head and face. Some started drying up but one of them on the top of her head was red and irritated looking. It would sometimes split and bleed. I was afraid the medicine was making that one worse. We took her to the vet. He said they were caused by a papilloma virus, and that they were cancerous, but benign. I asked if he thought the sulfur helped dry up the smaller ones and he said, "Maybe." He surgically removed the big one on her head that bled and the one on her leg. Now there is only one left on her snout and the other smaller ones have all disappeared.


----------



## spud

Worked great for my daugther but must be patient and use faithfully. Didn't work for my son cause he didn't want to use it every day. Worked great for a friend of ours that had huge planter warts on the sole of her foot. It worked best when dead skin was removed, we did that with a razor knife.


----------



## SageLady

Just wanted to let you all know - the wart went away all by itself. Apparently, it had a fairly short life span for a wart! 

Thanks again for all of the remedies!  I will refer back to this thread if I ever have another wart show up....


----------

